# Integrating Snow Leopard w/LDAP & Automounter



## cpreston (Apr 9, 2010)

I just finished a personal project of figuring out how to authenticate my Snow Leopard Macs against an Ubuntu 9.10 Linux LDAP server (running slapd 2.4.18) so that I could have centralized logins and home directories (using automounter/autofs).  So I thought I'd share it with the community:

http://www.backupcentral.com/content/view/313/47/


----------

